# How often should I change Fx5 media



## Janice L (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

Just cleaning out my Fluval FX5 and was wondering how often I should change the media inside including the foam inserts?

I honestly don't remember how long I had used the media that was in the filter but it's been sitting in the filter without water for 2 years. 

The foam inserts seem pretty pricey so I was wondering how often should I change it? 

Any advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated 

Thank you,

Janice


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had my FX5 for 4 years and have not changed anything except the Purigen I run in it. Unless the foam is breaking apart or too difficult to clean, why change it?


----------



## Janice L (Jan 30, 2012)

The foam's not breaking apart yay thanks for your advice! I'll keep the foam inserts and media then.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I've had my FX5 for 4 years and have not changed anything except the Purigen I run in it. Unless the foam is breaking apart or too difficult to clean, why change it?


I'm with Gary, I've got 3 FX 5's up and running, all for 3 or 4 years, have never changed the media, only rinsed it out each time I flushed the filter. Just changed the foam inserts in the oldest filter just because it was so warn that it was only taking up 3/4 of the space in the basket.


----------

